
DOJ asks Supreme Court to moot Microsoft email case, citing new law - raleighm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/justice-department-asks-supreme-court-to-moot-microsoft-email-case-citing-new-law/2018/03/31/e3c46e60-34f6-11e8-8bdd-cdb33a5eef83_story.html
======
ggm
I felt quite motivated to acknowledge Microsoft having acted in the wider
public interest defending this case. I know the mailboxes in question are "bad
guys" but they were chosen to remove any sense we want to be seen to support
their right to privacy against this warrant from the US. The Microsoft defence
as I understood it was, a proper MLAP warrant needs to be made in Ireland
respecting Irish law and determined by an Irish court system. US law stops at
the border.

I also believe that a bunch more tech companies like Amazon and Google rolled
over in this space. Which, given how you and I UNIX heads like to rant about
Microsoft bears thinking about.

